# Catch you all in a couple of days..........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We're heading out in about an hour, en-route to Phoenix to get me a new knee. We're leaving a day early to avoid any traffic issues on I-17. My surgery is scheduled for 9am. I need to check-in by 5am. 

Anyways, this is long overdue, and I should have had it done a couple of years ago. We're taking our laptop, so if I'm, up to it, I'll check-in here late Thur. afternoon and let you all know how it went. 

I'm hoping that the surgeon will let me keep my old knee joint, so that I can hang it from the rear view mirror in my pick-up. I think that would be really cool. :smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good Luck, be safe and keep your hands off those young nurses. lol


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> I'm hoping that the surgeon will let me keep my old knee joint, so that I can hang it from the rear view mirror in my pick-up. I think that would be really cool. :smt033


Only if you get it Bronzed. 

Good lock and watch out for those crazy Phoenix drivers. I do.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Best of luck with your surgery and recovery.

I myself and having a hip replacement tomorrow.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...I'm hoping that the surgeon will let me keep my old knee joint, so that I can hang it from the rear view mirror in my pick-up...


No, no, no...
Use it to make some really good split-pea soup.
Better'n a hamhock!

Jean and I wish you complete success.

Send us some of the soup.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Good luck, both of you on your surgeries, pblanc and paratrooper. It's a tough rehab but with the right mental outlook, makes all the difference. I was in resident and now out patient rehab since August and am stronger than I've been in years, finally. I see many fellow patients come back because they never really put that all in all into the rehab. They just did the minimums until they could go home and didn't do out patient at all. At the end of the month, my insurance company said, no more, but I will continue out of pocket. It's that darn important. I don't believe it when I hear people claim they will maintain the regimen at home under their own care.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pblanc said:


> ...I myself [am] having a hip replacement tomorrow.


Are you gonna make soup from it, too?

As with Paratrooper, Jean and I wish you complete success!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> (1)We're heading out in about an hour, en-route to Phoenix to get me a new knee. We're leaving a day early to avoid any traffic issues on I-17. My surgery is scheduled for 9am. I need to check-in by 5am.
> 
> (2) I'm hoping that the surgeon will let me keep my old knee joint, so that I can hang it from the rear view mirror in my pick-up. I think that would be really cool. :smt033


(1) _By the time I get to Phoenix....._
(2) Hang it off the trailer hitch


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Are you gonna make soup from it, too?
> 
> As with Paratrooper, Jean and I wish you complete success!


I told my surgeon to save it for my two small dogs.

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

If you want a good book to read during your recovery: Dr Dogbody's Leg is fantastic.

_J N Hall (author of Bounty trilogy)_

Setting is the British Navy During the Napoleonic Wars, Dr Dogbody looses his leg over and over again, yet every story is believable.
Some of the stories are hilarious.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> We're heading out in about an hour, en-route to Phoenix to get me a new knee. We're leaving a day early to avoid any traffic issues on I-17. My surgery is scheduled for 9am. I need to check-in by 5am.
> 
> Anyways, this is long overdue, and I should have had it done a couple of years ago. We're taking our laptop, so if I'm, up to it, I'll check-in here late Thur. afternoon and let you all know how it went.
> 
> I'm hoping that the surgeon will let me keep my old knee joint, so that I can hang it from the rear view mirror in my pick-up. I think that would be really cool. :smt033


Good luck to you and may God guide your surgeon's hands. My "new" knees have been great and I've never looked back to wish I had waited or not had the operations. You'll be fine. And keep us abreast of your progress during your recovery. I'd love to hear how it goes for you.



pblanc said:


> Best of luck with your surgery and recovery.
> 
> I myself and having a hip replacement tomorrow.


A very good neighbor friend of mine has had both of his hips replaced. But with his last one, his surgeon recommended that he not do physical therapy past the in-home three week stint. I think that surgeon was a nut! And my friend has not had a good experience with his second hip replacement because of this.

So do that PT and do it with a vengeance (within reason, of course). I wish you well and please do report your progress on this site. I'd like to see how it goes for you, too.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Good luck paratrooper. 

My next door neighbor had a knee done and he was out walking around in 48 hours. So far so good and it has been about 3 years. Still runs and works in his masonry business.

Another good book is "State of Fear" by Michael Crichton. A real page turner.

Bob


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well......it's done and now behind me. The surgery went very well and my surgeon was very happy with the results. They had me up and walking the hallways 6 hrs. after surgery. 

My range of motion is very good. They were hoping for about 90 degrees, and I was able to get 112 degrees. The phy. therapist came by today was I was able to get 118. 120 is thought to be excellent. 

Pain / discomfort isn't too bad. Maybe a 2-3 out of 10. I will be taking phy. therapy three times a week for three weeks. Home health care nurse will be stopping by twice a week for two weeks. 

Evidently we chose a great Orthopedic Surgeon. Everyone knows of him and his capabilities. He doesn't even use a tourniquet during surgery. He gets in and out as fast as he can with minimal anesthesia.

All in all, it went very well. Now, if I can just stay true to my phy. rehab and do it well, I'll be happy. I want this to turn out to be as good an outcome as possible. 

And thanks to you all for all the good thoughts and well wishes. rayer:


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Just listen to your Physical Terrorists and you will be back up to snuff in no time.

Glad to hear your surgery went well.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Well......it's done and now behind me. The surgery went very well and my surgeon was very happy with the results. They had me up and walking the hallways 6 hrs. after surgery.
> 
> My range of motion is very good. They were hoping for about 90 degrees, and I was able to get 112 degrees. The phy. therapist came by today was I was able to get 118. 120 is thought to be excellent.
> 
> ...


112 degrees of flexion that soon after surgery is great! And 118 degrees is fantastic. You'll do quite well. Everything is up hill from here and by Christmas, you should be fine.

Do you have to wear those thigh-high compression hose? I did. Three weeks on the non-operative leg and six on the one that got the new knee. Can't tell you how happy I was when I passed that six week point.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:smt038 :smt038 :smt038 :smt038 :smt023


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> 112 degrees of flexion that soon after surgery is great! And 118 degrees is fantastic. You'll do quite well. Everything is up hill from here and by Christmas, you should be fine.
> 
> Do you have to wear those thigh-high compression hose? I did. Three weeks on the non-operative leg and six on the one that got the new knee. Can't tell you how happy I was when I passed that six week point.


Yes, I do need to wear the compression hoses. Strange thing is, my phy. therapist stopped by today for the first time and asked me why I only had one stocking on, and why was it on the _non-surgical leg? _

I told her that's the only stocking they gave me and they put it on my left leg, rather than my right leg. She was obviously befuddled and confused. She said that she would call my doctor the next day and see what's up with that.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Good Luck & Take Care!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, I do need to wear the compression hoses. Strange thing is, my phy. therapist stopped by today for the first time and asked me why I only had one stocking on, and why was it on the _non-surgical leg? _
> 
> I told her that's the only stocking they gave me and they put it on my left leg, rather than my right leg. She was obviously befuddled and confused. She said that she would call my doctor the next day and see what's up with that.


I had an in-home therapist for three weeks then was prescribed to have eight weeks of PT at any facility of my choice. The one I chose came with high recommendations from a couple we met, was absolutely outstanding. I was released in five, or was it six, weeks because I had great improvement.

When the in-home therapist interviewers came to my door, six days after surgery, I answered it with no walking aids and they were surprised. And I did excellently with the therapist who was assigned to my case. But you know, it is quite clear to me that everyone progresses at different rates. My wife did better than I during the first four to five days but I surpassed her after that first week. During my time in the hospital, one of the patients was wheeled into the PT room still in their chair. That lady must have had a low threshold to pain. And with my second knee, on was wheeled in still in their bed! That lady made it clear that she was not about to go through any PT either at the hospital or when she got home.

In retrospect, knee replacement surgery is a Godsend. It's s-o-o-o nice not to have any pain or discomfort when standing or walking or climbing stairs. No question that I'd do it again in a heartbeat. And I would bet you are of the same mind.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Yea! Sounds like all is going super.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

best of luck with the surgery and rehab.

remember to ask the Doc about post op use of antibiotic if you need to go to a foot doctor or a dentist. without them your implant can get infected


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I Do hope you specified stainless steel so you won't have to deal with rust. (* Except in wintertime when they put salt on the roads, you could get some corrosion in your knee)

Also hope you did not get an old "Navy Knee" as there may still be cosmoline on the parts and they may have to go back in to clean the rest of it off.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I Do hope you specified stainless steel so you won't have to deal with rust. (* Except in wintertime when they put salt on the roads, you could get some corrosion in your knee)
> 
> Also hope you did not get an old "Navy Knee" as there may still be cosmoline on the parts and they may have to go back in to clean the rest of it off.


Well.....I did request a mil-spec knee joint. It came in the cutest little wood case. It had _1973_ stamped on it. I also asked for the airborne version, as it has an integral spring inside of it. :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, I do need to wear the compression hoses. Strange thing is, my phy. therapist stopped by today for the first time and asked me why I only had one stocking on, and why was it on the _non-surgical leg? _
> 
> I told her that's the only stocking they gave me and they put it on my left leg, rather than my right leg. She was obviously befuddled and confused. She said that she would call my doctor the next day and see what's up with that.


my buddy stroked out and died,, they related the stroke to not wearing the compression wear or ware


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Well.....I did request a mil-spec knee joint. It came in the cutest little wood case. It had _1973_ stamped on it. I also asked for the airborne version, as it has an integral spring inside of it. :smt033


your not buying a gun , lol,, you know,lol, they stopped using tourniquets after the civil war , ( tease )...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

We are in the year 2016,,, why would you buy a 1973 model. Sheesh


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes, I do need to wear the compression hoses. Pic said you always wore fishnet stockings


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sometimes, I don't know if I should laugh or cry. :watching:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Sometimes, I don't know if I should laugh or cry. :watching:


Don't cry, your popcorn will get soggy.

Don't think those compression stockings come in camo though.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Don't cry, your popcorn will get soggy.
> 
> Don't think those compression stockings come in camo though.


Down side to camo stockings is, you don't know where to grab um to remove um.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Now you have to take out the trash,etc.

Honey ( wife speaking ) come here for a minute , etc.

My knee hurts (shouting painfully) ,,,I'll look at it later.* No more knee excuses*


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

boatdoc173 said:


> best of luck with the surgery and rehab.
> 
> remember to ask the Doc about post op use of antibiotic if you need to go to a foot doctor or a dentist. without them your implant can get infected


Yep, this is true. The year after I had my total knee replacement (October, 2012), my surgeon had to do three re-replacements because the patients got an infection. Whenever I go to the dentist, I ALWAYS take my antibiotics before and six hours after dental procedures. The rule is any "dirty" work should be preceded by taking antibiotics.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

boatdoc173 said:


> best of luck with the surgery and rehab.
> 
> remember to ask the Doc about post op use of antibiotic if you need to go to a foot doctor or a dentist. without them your implant can get infected


Good stuff to know!

Thanks!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I Do hope you specified stainless steel so you won't have to deal with rust. (* Except in wintertime when they put salt on the roads, you could get some corrosion in your knee)
> 
> Also hope you did not get an old "Navy Knee" as there may still be cosmoline on the parts and they may have to go back in to clean the rest of it off.


I would have gone with a blued or parkerized knee myself--


----------

